# Wie kann ich eine ASP Datei in eine Html datei verweisen?



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. April 2001)

also zum problem..
Ich habe eine Asp datei auf meinem Asp fähigen server liegen und möchte das ergebnis in eine html datei auf einen asp unfähigen server sehen z.b. bei puretec.

Ich habe include und auch per script src probiert.. lief aber alles nicht, kennt ihr ne lösung?

p.s. wo sindn meine silbernen sterne hin? *g*


----------



## alibi (12. April 2001)

*Lösungsversuch*

Hallo,

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann soll die HTML-Seite auf dem PureTec-Server die Inhalte der ASP-Seite anzeigen. 

Eine Lösung wäre das Ganze per Javascript zu lösen:

Du bindest per <Script src=server/datei.asp></script> die asp-Seite ein. Dazu muss die ASP-Seite aber ausschliesslich aus gültigen JavaScript-Befehlen bestehen. (document.writeln). Ein Beispiel dafür ist ueber18.de, die das Eingabeformular per JavaScript einbinden. (Kannst dir ja mal den Quellcode angucken)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein CGI-Script, welches die ASP-Seite ausliest und dann anzeigt. 

Die dritte Möglichkeit: Was spricht gegen einen iFrame? 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben

Alibi


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (12. April 2001)

's meiste hab ich auch davon versucht, naja keine befriedigende Lösung.. ich schieb das erstmal beiseite *G*.


----------

